# Origen AE S21T HTPC Enclosure



## Darksaber (Jul 31, 2007)

The Origen AE S21T with a retail price of about $1000 is the company's flagship HTPC case. Its features like unique layout, incredibly solid construction, modern design, 12.1 inch full HD capable motorized dropdown touch screen and insane price are something you will not find in any other HTPC enclosure. It created a lot of waves as soon as first images surfaced on the Internet and was a big attraction at CeBIT this year.

*Show full review*


----------



## KennyT772 (Aug 2, 2007)

I am curious if your ati drivers cause the display limitation. Without CCC installed windows will let me select up to 1920*1440 on my trinitron, once drivers are installed anything past 1600*1200 will lead to scrolling. Going into CCC and changing the monitor properties will let you have full resolution. That should let you run full 1920x1080.


----------



## ex_reven (Aug 2, 2007)

That case is extremely sexy.
It looks crappy in white though from those photos, reminds me of a cheapy plastic microwave 

The fingerprinting part also sucks.


----------



## Darksaber (Aug 2, 2007)

KennyT772 said:


> I am curious if your ati drivers cause the display limitation. Without CCC installed windows will let me select up to 1920*1440 on my trinitron, once drivers are installed anything past 1600*1200 will lead to scrolling. Going into CCC and changing the monitor properties will let you have full resolution. That should let you run full 1920x1080.



newest ATI drivers were installed. The manual actually does mention the fact of 1280x800 native res as well and that 1920x1080 will cause scrolling. The hardware used, was connected to a Dell 24 inch before being inserted into this case, which runs at 1920x1200 as well. 

cheers
DS


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Aug 5, 2007)

This is my dream chassis - kinda wish I hadn't have left my job now I've seen the price here in the UK.



Still, y'paying for quality and a 12.1" TFT. 

Just imagine 5TB of capacity and a watercooled Crossfire set up. Be the best HTPC/gaming rig ever. Obviously, the chassis has to be black.


----------



## DualHardCore (Aug 18, 2007)

*Cheapest Price so far..*

Been staring at one of these since CeBit - the cheapest price so far is at VidaBox ($975):

http://www.vidabox.com/shop/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=22_32&products_id=82

Also looks like not too many people sell these...


----------



## Darksaber (Sep 15, 2007)

Well guys, thought i let you know, there is a way to display 1920x1080 content on the screen without the need to scroll. You can scale the image on the built-in TFT setting yourself, down to the 1280x800. Which means, you take the real 1920x1080 size and simply make it fit the native res. So technically it works 

The review has been updated to mention that.


----------



## casperse (Feb 7, 2010)

Hi one BIG Question!

In the review its stated:

*Setting up the display did yield a surprise. It works at 1920 x 1080 but the desktop ends up being bigger than the 12.1 inch screen. This leads to a scrolling screen on the TFT. The native resolution is a much more down to earth 1280 x 800. This is something you find on every notebook these days. I was under the impression that the display is actually capable of displaying the full HD resolution on the actual screen real estate. Now when using clone mode video cards allow you to setup scaling and scrolling which will result in the scrolling of the 1920 x 1080 size on the 1280 x 800 native resolution by default, however you can change the video driver settings to use the TFT panels build-in scaling to fit the 1920 x 1080 image onto the 1280 x 800 screen.*

I am running Windows 7 Ult. and with the newest driver for ATI 4700 series...

How do you enable the panels build-in scaling?
Does it require the Touch drivers from the S21T page?

Thanks for a great review...one of the reasons I bough it!


----------



## Disparia (Feb 7, 2010)

LOL, read through the whole review wondering why Darksaber is talking about X800, HD2900XT, and 8800GTX...

Too bad they haven't gotten any cheaper since 2007. At $1200, Vidabox is actually selling it for more!


----------



## Cyril06 (Feb 14, 2010)

ARgh ! This case is just awesome. Need one !


----------

